# Spilo vs. RB?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My LPS has some piranhas for sale. They're simply labeled "piranhas" and I thought at first that they're probably RBP. But upon closer inspection, I saw that they had a lot of gold coloring on them...

I've looked around the site a bit at the info given... But I was wondering if someone could give me clear things to look for as to see whether or not these are spilos or RBP. Right now there are only the two in the tank.

Thanks for any help... I know I'm pretty vague...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

its hard to tell just by description, maybe a pic would help.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, I can't post a pic... first, they're at the LPS and second I don't have a digital camera. I was hoping that maybe people could post pics to help me?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

NM... I did a search through the pic forum and looked and compared the pics of spilos and rbp's and have come to the unanimous conclusion that the piranhas at the LPS are indeed rbp's...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

cool, how much?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

An easy way to determine wheter it's a redbelly or a spilo is by looking at their tail fins (if they have any left ) - spilo's have a small clear terminal band (border, also known as hyaline edge), reds have a black terminal band (see pic):


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info on tha tails. I'll be sure to use that in the future if I'm at all confused. I'll check these two piranhas out next time I'm at that particular shop as well... Just to double check.

As for the price... They were $39.99 (CDN) each. I really don't know if that's a good price or not. But they were already a pretty decent size... I know though that there's one place down the street from me selling baby red bellies for pretty cheap. If only I had the tank space. -sigh-


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

reds hav gold on it as well and it fools alot of ppl thinking their reds r suddenly golds!!
as for the price how big of a size r we talkin about?? where r u located?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice ID pic Judazz









Oburi


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

39.99 from where in canada, and for what size


----------

